

Infosys sacks executives as probe reveals company overcharged Apple - devnonymous
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/ites/six-more-to-be-sacked-at-infosys-bpo-for-inflated-invoices-as-probe-reveals-company-overcharged-apple/articleshow/45210347.cms

======
mataug
Kinda old news

